# Wholesale shirt supliers in Tampa, FL



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am looking to sign up a wholesale account to purchase mainly shirts. I hope to widen my horizon once more clients start to flow in. I would like to sign up with a company close to Tampa or has a branch office located near by. Reason being is if I ever have an emergency order, I would like to know my supplier is not too far out.

Thanks for reading!


----------

